# Zoloft seems to be helping



## stillhaventfound (Jan 19, 2012)

I've been on Zoloft since about the middle of May, starting on a dose of 25mg and working my way up to my current dose of 100mg. About 75% of the time I haven't been experiencing any DP, and half of the time I don't experience DR significant enough to bother me.  I wasn't expecting this at all and was dreading the possibility that this drug would make me feel numb and emotionless, but that hasn't really happened. Yeah, some days I do feel that way, but I already did before I even started the medication. And I still have days where I'm horribly depressed and anxious, but overall I feel much more like myself and in control of my emotions.

I've also started exercising and eating better, so that could definitely be contributing too. Plus talk therapy; I've only gone twice so far but I'm actually pretty optimistic about it. Oh, and the visual snow I'd been seeing so much has definitely decreased.

Anyway if you haven't tried it yet I'd consider it!


----------



## ThreePlateDan (Aug 30, 2008)

Glad to hear the good news. Pychotropic medicines can help for some people. While Zoloft didn't work for me, everyone is different and it's good you found what works for your chemical makeup. (BTW, I found other meds that worked for me.)


----------

